# What's on my snails?



## DTM61 (13 Apr 2021)

Hi all, 

I've got quite a population of bladder snails. Does anyone know what the white, evenly spaced threads on them are please? My initial thought was that it's some extension of the mantle? 

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## dw1305 (13 Apr 2021)

Hi all,


DTM61 said:


> Does anyone know what the white, evenly spaced threads on them are please? My initial thought was that it's some extension of the mantle?


The <"native _Physa fontinalis_"> has fleshy outgrowths of the foot.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DTM61 (13 Apr 2021)

Thanks Darrel, much appreciated 👍


----------

